

InDinero (YC S10) makes small business finances a snap - il
http://money.cnn.com/2010/09/10/smallbusiness/indinero/index.htm?source=cnn_bin&hpt=Sbin

======
dangrossman
Is there anything InDinero does for $99/mo that Mint doesn't do for free other
than the cashflow projection? That's the thing that keeps me from spending the
money to give it a real try (I'd need the $99/mo plan for even just the number
of monthly transactions in my PayPal account, let alone all bank accounts, and
I'm just a single entrepreneur). I already use Mint.

~~~
arfrank
I could imagine with slightly more financial account integration how they
could arrange to at years end have a simple process for Small businesses to
have tax reports generated and other important information. It's certainly a
nontrivial task to get up and running, but I'd definitely pay to have my
entire financial information processing all taken care of in one place.

~~~
thinkcomp
The accounting software behind FaceCash (which I run) does this.
<http://www.facecash.com>

If you have SSL issues with the site, it's because we just switched hostnames
and the new EV certificate is pending.

~~~
arfrank
But only for money that comes in thru Facecash?

~~~
thinkcomp
No, you can track everything: cash, credit cards, etc. I run Think on it
completely, and it has 12 years of data in it. It does the vast majority of my
annual 1120S for me, including Schedule L. The nice thing about FaceCash
transactions is that there's no data entry required.

------
lubos
I don't see this product being recommended by accountants anytime soon. Once
they implement debtors, creditors, financial reports, taxes etc, I'll have a
look again.

At this point it's just a toy.

------
thinkcomp
I'd still like to know where the 4,000 clients came from.

------
uvince
has anyone tried InDinero and outright.com? those seem like the up and comers
to me. I'd really love to see a compare/contracts of these 2 & QuickBooks (QB
has 80% market share)

------
markstahler
They are profitable but the founder isn't earning any thing?

------
paolomaffei
CNN? Well done.

~~~
il
It would be interesting to learn what they did to get to the front page of
CNN. Excellent PR firm? Techcrunch/YC coverage? Or just hard work and
ingenuity by the founders?

~~~
dflock
Yeah, this. How do you manage to get that kind of coverage?

~~~
Elite
Quite a bit of it has to do with YC and the tech community buzz and implicit
validation. The founder of HipMunk mentioned that CNN contacted him out of the
blue within a day after they launched.

If it was the same product done outside YC I don't think they would have got
CNN coverage, at least not this soon.

~~~
kn0thing
Aye, YC is probably one of the strongest startup-related brands these days.
It's shocking to see how well people respond to my relationship to YC these
days. Back when Steve & I started reddit, we had to explain to nearly everyone
just what "Y Combinator" was all about. The association really is validating
in a lot of ways -- but every day it becomes even more important to keep up
the brand's value.

(Full-disclosure: I'm a new employee at YC - Ambassador to the East)

